

13 of my domain names no longer in use and for sale - matkem

Here are some domain names I registered and do not use anymore.<p>If you want to grab one just email me. They will each go at the prices below (in British pounds) as well as any transfer fees.<p>matthewkempster at gmail dot com<p>£15 - ause.co.uk - registered to use as 'bec.ause'<p>£5 - hyltt.co.uk<p>£20 - slowdance.co.uk<p>£10 - obj9.com<p>£25 - tumbtastic.com<p>£25 - aniceidea.com<p>£15 - betterthings.be<p>£10 - ilovewp.info<p>£15 - morethanpixels.co.uk<p>£25 - ninesixty.co.uk<p>£5 - postinsp.com<p>£20 - unlouder.com<p>£5 - jkz.in
======
jacquesm
Maybe ebay or some domain auction would get you some traction. Also, not to
put too fine a point on it I don't think they're very strong names, the only
exceptions are slowdance.co.uk, and jkz.in, that has to be worth something
more than 5 pounds to someone in India.

Did you have any specific project / reason in mind when registering these ? If
so maybe you should add that so that the name can be placed in some context,
like you did with the 'bec.ause'.

------
akrymski
I've got a collection of some decent domain names in case anyone's looking.
Also interested to hear from anyone else who's got some premium domains in
exchange for cash/equity. Here goes:

\- techlayer.com \- marketglue.com \- mailcake.com \- morewhite.com \-
loventure.com \- extrau.com \- worxo.com \- yotso.com \- unetiq.com \-
iludi.com \- identicli.com \- valuemypad.com

------
matkem
Thanks @jacquesm. You're very right on both occasions.

@akrymski - I might be interested in the first of those. Got any contact
details?

